# fs: Fish - Clown Loaches, Tetras, Plecos etc...



## moppy (May 20, 2010)

I am shutting down my 135 gallon tank and have all my livestock to sell:

Clown Loaches x3 or 4 $7each
Gold Tetras x10 or so $2 each
Gold Rams X3 or 4 $5 each
Cardinal Tetras X20 or so $2 each
Red Eye Tetra X5 $2 each
Rummy Nose Tetra X10 $3 each
Long Fin Serpae X4 $3 each
Green Phantom x2 $30 each
Blue Phantom x1 $40 each
Columbian Pleco x1 $20 each
Cory - Sterbai x4 $5 each


----------



## echeero (Apr 27, 2010)

pm sent moppy


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

echeero said:


> pm sent moppy


Make that 2 pm's


----------



## local500 (May 19, 2010)

since I'm new to this site & can't send you a PM, would you mind responding to my email [email protected] as I'm interested in your Clown Loaches & would like to know how big are they each? & also if possible to respond with some actual pictures "if" you don't mind me asking you this please!!.

Thanks,

& I look forward in your email


----------



## moppy (May 20, 2010)

*Still here...*

bump...

fish anyone???


----------



## echeero (Apr 27, 2010)

you have pm's (at least 2) and i know i didn't receive a reply to mine... you tell us...


----------



## marcincan (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm'd yesterday...


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

Private Messages (PM) sent cheek top right corner of you screen. (


----------



## moppy (May 20, 2010)

*Fish Available Thursday*

I have people coming Thursday so if you want anything, tomorrow is the day. Anytime after 4:00pm.

All pm's have been replied to so if you haven't heard anything I didn't get anything from you...


----------



## moppy (May 20, 2010)

*Last Chance*

As of Sunday anything left in the tank is going back to the fish store. Let me know if you want any of these fish.

Loaches are only 1'1/2 inches....


----------



## moppy (May 20, 2010)

Last bump...


----------

